# Best of Craigslist - Dragon Slayer Needed



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone call Nixie and tell her Montague the Dragon escaped

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/grr/2967803311.html


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

If I only lived closer------


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks for posting that Roxy...and Hairazor, you are hilarious! After reading that Craig's list ad though...I feel so much more normal....and Zurgh seems like just an every day "Joe" now!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that the red dragon the add references is me...:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Zurgh said:


> I'm pretty sure that the red dragon the ad references is me...:googly:


:jol:AHA! Just as I suspected!


----------

